# Maryland Officer Killed In Iraq



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc4.com*

A Prince George's County police officer was killed in Baghdad on Tuesday night.

Cpl. Robert Hernandez, 48, of Silver Spring, was a patrol officer working out of the Bowie substation for the past 10 years. He spent the last four years in District II. Prior to that, he was a community-oriented officer in Hyattsville.

The police department said Hernandez died after his convoy was struck by an explosive device at about 9 p.m. Tuesday.

As an Army Reservist, Hernandez had been in Iraq since last summer. He was a 24-year military veteran.

Police officials said Hernandez received several awards during his law enforcement career, including a good conduct award last year.

"Today this department is deeply saddened by the loss of our brother, Cpl. Robert Hernandez," Police Chief Melvin High said. "On behalf of my office, our command staff and all the men and women of this department, our hearts are with Officer Hernandez' fiance and other family members."

"I'm heartbroken by this loss, and I know the people of Prince George's County will keep Cpl. Hernandez' family in their prayers, as I will," County Executive Jack Johnson said. "It is a tragic loss for our county, and the nation."

Maj. Michael Blow said he was a hard-working officer who earned the respect of his fellow officers. He said Hernandez volunteered to be a Field Training Officer to help new officers graduating from the academy gain "real world" experience. His squad won a unit citation in 2000 for organizing care packages for food victims in Mozambique.

"His loss will be felt throughout the District, the department and the community," Blow said.

Hernandez is survived by his family in Silver Spring -- his fiance, his adult son and two children. The rest of his family, including his parents, lives in Puerto Rico.

Stay with _News4 _and _nbc4.com _for more information.

Copyright 2006 by nbc4.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

